# Half bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Broke down and paid to fish the half bridge today. Flounder, Kingfish, Weakies and dog fish were on the menu today. Mackerel and clam were that baits of choice.


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*half bridge*

Where the hay is HALF BRIDGE ?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

North Wildwood, Grassy Sound.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

right next to the bridge going in to north Wildwood at the stone harbor exit


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

What do they get you for to fish there?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RD:

Is that the wooden pier that is pay for access or something else? 

SS


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice report Doggie! So is early fall time the right time for me to come up and visit?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

davehunt said:


> What do they get you for to fish there?


$4.50 per day you can fish from 6am-10pm. $2.00 of that $4.50 goes to bait if ya need it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Nice report Doggie! So is early fall time the right time for me to come up and visit?


yep that would be a good time. water temp here has been in the high 50's to mid 60's. If it stays like this, the fall run is gonna be awesome.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

saltandsand said:


> RD:
> 
> Is that the wooden pier that is pay for access or something else?
> 
> SS


yep, that's the one.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> yep, that's the one.


Been there several times. Cool place.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> yep that would be a good time. water temp here has been in the high 50's to mid 60's. If it stays like this, the fall run is gonna be awesome.


Looking forward to it then. This spring and summer has been a bust for me fishing cause of the knee surgery but I'm moving around pretty good now. It'll be good to see ya and Boss Dogg.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*sounds good*

We fished yesterday and today. Short flatties were on the ticket. I always bring a chum pot to the bridge. I also tossed chunks of mackerel, blue fish, mullet, and squid. Clams and mullet seemed to be the baits of choice. Boss Dogg cuaght two short flatties and I bowed up on my flattie combo, okuma solaris and calcutta 400. Don't know what it was but hit and hit hard and wrapped up in the pilings. Suffix braid or not that was it. Here are Boss Dogg's flatties.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That looks like a real nice area. I like how Boss Dogg took good care with the fish too. Nicely done!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*07/30/2008*

Boss Dogg fished the incoming tide from 1:30pm-10:00pm. Flatties, Rocks and Sea Bass were on the menu this time. Baits for the day were Clams, Mullet and squid. ALL fish were throw backs with the rocks being 24 inches and the flatties were at 17 inches. All fish were caught between 4:00-7:30pm. Made for a good day. Of course I missed out cause I had to do the protect and serve thing. Should have called out sick but the powers that be know all my fishing spots so it wouldn't be hard to find me. Oh well, next time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Today*

In one word.......AGGRAVATING!!!!!!!!!!!.

After getting my line crossed 5 times, almost getting hooked, I had some nit wit set up right beside me. If he were any closer he'd be in my hip pocket. I'm like WTF, over. So I figure I'll it go. I did my woosa thing to calm down. I had my Fenwick for light tackle and I dead sticked my Penn Power Stick with a 320gt2 on it. I figured bigger bait, bigger fish. So I'm sittin there and the Penn starts clickin away. BAM! fish on. Get it up and it's a good lookin rock but still can't tell if it's a keepr or not, but it's close. Just then, the A$$ HOLE next to me casts right over my line. THAT"S IT!!!!! Screw that woosa crap I come unglued!!!!!! This idiot is tossin 6 friggin oz at the change of the tide. It's startin to come in. Of course as my luck would have it, lines crossed and tangled now for the sixth time, and guess what?????? Fish off!!!! I was so pissed you would have thought that I was illiterate. I was like Mel Tillis, stutterin all over the place. I packed up and left before I did a homicide. 

Anyway, the report is along with my rock, there two more caught and landed but they were shorts and were tossed back. Some flatties were caught also and they were close. One at 17 and the other at 17 1/2. They were tossed after a brief squabble about taking undersized fish. I think I need a shot and a beer.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

ALWAYS carry a sharp knife cut his line and hand him his rig. can't let them mug you like that. I just jump them before they set up courtesy is always demanded (first come first served)


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> In one word.......AGGRAVATING!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> After getting my line crossed 5 times, almost getting hooked, I had some nit wit set up right beside me. If he were any closer he'd be in my hip pocket. I'm like WTF, over. So I figure I'll it go. I did my woosa thing to calm down. I had my Fenwick for light tackle and I dead sticked my Penn Power Stick with a 320gt2 on it. I figured bigger bait, bigger fish. So I'm sittin there and the Penn starts clickin away. BAM! fish on. Get it up and it's a good lookin rock but still can't tell if it's a keepr or not, but it's close. Just then, the A$$ HOLE next to me casts right over my line. THAT"S IT!!!!! Screw that woosa crap I come unglued!!!!!! This idiot is tossin 6 friggin oz at the change of the tide. It's startin to come in. Of course as my luck would have it, lines crossed and tangled now for the sixth time, and guess what?????? Fish off!!!! I was so pissed you would have thought that I was illiterate. I was like Mel Tillis, stutterin all over the place. I packed up and left before I did a homicide.
> 
> Anyway, the report is along with my rock, there two more caught and landed but they were shorts and were tossed back. Some flatties were caught also and they were close. One at 17 and the other at 17 1/2. They were tossed after a brief squabble about taking undersized fish. I think I need a shot and a beer.



Your a better man then me.... You have way too much patience.. i'll allow a goof up or 3.. then start getting ignorant. I commend you for your use of "Goosefabba"... From the movie "Anger management"


Cut that dumbshits line next time..


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Boss Dogg fished the incoming tide from 1:30pm-10:00pm. Flatties, Rocks and Sea Bass were on the menu this time. Baits for the day were Clams, Mullet and squid. ALL fish were throw backs with the rocks being 24 inches and the flatties were at 17 inches. All fish were caught between 4:00-7:30pm. Made for a good day. Of course I missed out cause I had to do the protect and serve thing. Should have called out sick but the powers that be know all my fishing spots so it wouldn't be hard to find me. Oh well, next time.


Hey man, that black guy looks like he could be my brother! holy Sh%t!!! Wow


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*08/08/2008*

Short flatties, sea bass and a boat load of sea robbins were on the menu that day. Squid, mullet, clam, minnows and salted mackerel were the baits of choice. Here is a little pup named Eric with his sea robbin.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*today*

Got to the bridge and Mother Nature done chased us off. Didn't even get a line wet. Oh well, don't play with the lightning. I have an electric personality as it is...


----------

